# Questions from school kids about a service for seniors



## fll11185 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,

I'm the coach for a group of school kids that is doing research on a project that involves placing vending machines that will dispense reading glasses for rent (for $1, assuming they are returned) in a variety of places.  The idea is that this would help seniors out who may have forgotten their reading glasses at home and therefore may be unable to read books, labels, etc. that may have important information in them.  As part of their project, they have some questions they would like to ask of you, if you have a moment or two to consider them.  Here there are:

Have you ever forgotten your reading glasses at home?
If so, how often?
Does this service sound useful to you?
If so, what sorts of locations would you appreciate finding these vending machines?

Thank you so much for your time.....


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 14, 2013)

Here are my answers, I hope it will help.

No (I wear glasses all the time)
Never (see above)
I can see others needing it
Public library, Airport, Concert venues


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 14, 2013)

It's my guess that many would not be returned to a vending machine, although the service would be useful in some places.

I use mild readers sometimes, and I have forgotten them in the past, but not very often.  I always have a spare in the car in case that happens.  I find I usually need to use my readers when I'm in health food/vitamin stores and have to read tiny print on the labels, or in the drug store for the same thing.  Although many folks 'borrow' readers in drug stores, because they also sell them there.  Definitely would need them at the library, or at some restaurants to read the menus, perhaps in church to read the prayer book.


----------



## Elzee (Jan 15, 2013)

I have the opposite problem. I can see perfectly well - close up but not far away. But even with my bifocals, I am constantly taking off my glasses to see anything close up. So, I suppose, for those people who need reading glasses, this would be a good idea. But I would want to make sure the glasses are disinfected before someone else uses them if they are being returned and reused. Perhaps dispensing magnifying glasses might be a better idea.  On Amazon, compact magnifying glasses sell for $3 - $6. 

Have you ever forgotten your reading glasses at home? - Don't need reading glasses.
If so, how often? - so, haven't forgotten them.
Does this service sound useful to you? - not useful to me. 
If so, what sorts of locations would you appreciate finding these vending machines? - grocery stores, airports, libraries.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm sure this has been considered but I wonder at the sanitization program for these glasses ...

*Have you ever forgotten your reading glasses at home?* - until recently I haven't needed them, but lately I "see" that I do.
*If so, how often?* - Not yet.
*Does this service sound useful to you?* - My thoughts on this would be that I could go to the Dollar Store and pick up several pair for $10 or so. I would be reluctant to pay a rental fee for something I could purchase outright for just a little bit more, and I would also be concerned about the cleanliness factor.
*If so, what sorts of locations would you appreciate finding these vending machines?* - libraries, convenience stores, senior centers, hotels/motels 				

Hope this helps!


----------



## R. Zimm (Feb 1, 2013)

I think the idea of renting them is not a good one. Find a price point people like to purchase and you eliminate many issues (sanitation, not returned, damaged). One thing you would have to do is make the instructions in very large type on this machine since the people needing the specs will not be able to read small print! If you could sell them for $4 or $5 then maybe places like airports would be a possibility since people would need the spare glasses and not be able to get to a regular store.


----------

